# Duck question



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

OK, so its not a pigeon, but it didnt seem to fit in any other section.

Do ducks sleep on the ground in the open? I just got my work schedule changed from nights to days and I have seen a duck the past two days that is sitting on the pavement in the parking lot near my work. He was not in the same spot, but the same area and he was not there when I left for home mid day. He looks ok from a distance. Could he be taking advantage of the heat stored in the pavement?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, ducks do and will sleep on the ground and out in the open though the situation you describe is a bit unusual. It could be the warmth of the pavement or it could be a devoted drake guarding a nesting mate that is somewhere nearby. 

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes i have seen ducks lay down for warmth and also the other day i was suprised to see a duck no where near a park picking out of the garbage but there were so many car's around and it was going right onto the road in front our car so i told my dad who didnt see it yet to stop so we did and i jumped out to see if there was anything wrong with the duck nope she just flew away after a few chases so that she wouldent go near the road.


My pigeons also like to lay on the cement but mostly Agranade he goes on hid side and looks like hes tanning lol.


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Ah Ha! bird watching makes more sence. Thanks for moving it for me.

Thats interesting! I have never seen them anywhere like that before usually they are in or near water. I cant think of anywhere that has water near there, except maybe a little in the drainage ditch if it is clogged.

Maybe I will have to stop by and give him some whole grain bread so I can check him out. 

Hmm.. maybe he is just displaced from the construction they are doing near the freeway, there was a little pond place but I cant imagine them wanting to be near all that noise and commotion.

We were late for work the first day I saw him and I said look a duck!
yesterday I said hes there again, my boyfriend quickly said hes fine hes just resting leave him alone lol

I cant wait to see his face when I ask him to drop me off near him so I can feed him something.
he is always worried im going to bring another animal home that will eventually need a mate ect.

Do you think he would eat some leafy spinach?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Mistifire said:


> Do you think he would eat some leafy spinach?


Probably .. some ducks love it. You can also offer wild bird seed mix or poultry scratch grains or small sized dog/cat kibble.

Terry


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

This time of year in the UK, nesting time, I have seen ducks in all sorts of places including 5 of them sitting quite happily on the pavement of a quiet residential street - I've also seen some up in trees and on top of roofs - there is something about Spring that brings out the walkabout in ducks.

I would do what you suggest - offer him some food - if he looks OK weightwise, can walk alright and eat OK - he is probably just fine - just being silly. 

Thank you for caring - I'd be the same - fretting about a duck "out of place"

Tania x


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

He was there again this morning but I left the bread and spinach on the kitchen table  he was standing up this time his feet looked ok from the car. 

I walked down there on my break and he was gone, there isnt and sign that he has been on the ground for a long period of time. I will be able to go through the weekend now knowing he is not still sitting there and he is mobile. 

"You can also offer wild bird seed mix or poultry scratch grains or small sized dog/cat kibble." 
I have all of the above, I think I will prepare a little snack for him and leave a bit early on monday. 

When I told my boyfriend that I forgot the bread for the duck he told me that I didnt HAVE to feed every animal I see and that I dont HAVE to try to save them all and just to let nature take its course, I told him that I DO Have to and that I am letting nature take its course because it is in my nature to do these things. He just smiled and sighed, maybe he will realise this isnt something that I will ever stop doing and then next time he can point out to me the duck in the parking lot.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Mistifire said:


> I told him that I DO Have to and that I am letting nature take its course because it is in my nature to do these things. He just smiled and sighed, maybe he will realise this isnt something that I will ever stop doing and then next time he can point out to me the duck in the parking lot.


 Great comeback! I'm glad the duck seems to be doing well. 

Terry


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

My duck friend was there again and he brought his "mate" another male who looks to be around the same age. They found a spot where it is always flooded on the side of the road. 

I hope they are safe in such a public place.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Mistifire said:


> ...I told him that I DO Have to and that I am letting nature take its course because it is in my nature to do these things...


That is the best comeback!!! I'm going to remember it so it will be handy the next time it's needed.

Early one morning, I noticed a mallard pair waiting patiently outside a local sandwich shop. Turns out the shop owner has been feeding this pair every morning for years! There are caring people hiding where you least expect it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Seems waterfowl do odd things 

I was in the city of York a few weeks back, and as I walked from the carpark to the office I passed a goose walking up the street towards me. Looked to be some kind of hybrid of a pink-footed and something else.

John


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Ducks have been acting strangly around here this year*

I was driving down the main highway in the middle of town the other day and and there was a pack of 4 of them marching around the grass strip right in front of the TacoBell drive up line, cars going by continueously and they never even looked up. Paid no attention to the traffic just kept right on pecking on the grass I figure there was some tasty bugs or seeds of something in the grass.

NAB


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

"My" ducks have moved on now that the little puddle they had dried up. I miss seeing them every morning.


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Well I guess I spoke too soon, there is now a male with a female here its strange I have never seen ducks in this area before.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Most of the wild ducks around here have already left and started their migration back north. You may be seeing some temporary visitors who are on their way back "home".

Terry


----------

